

Google's Google problem - mjn
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2013/03/utilities?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/googlesgoogleproblem

======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Google's habit of dropping products they lose interest in is the major reason
I have not even tried out keep. For Evernote, it is a core business, for
Google, just an interesting diversion. This same reason is why I have also not
been interested in Go. C/C++ will practically live forever (open standard,
many implementations, many core applications written in it). What will happen
to Go if/when Google looses interest.

~~~
fatjokes
In general, I agree with your comment.

For the specific case of Go however, there is an easy solution: open source.
Just as there are vibrant communities and multiple compilers for other
languages, there could be for Go (if there is enough reason for communities to
form). Unlike Reader, which requires some infrastructure to maintain, Go---
once open sourced---would not.

~~~
benaiah
Forgive me if you already knew this, but Go _is_ open source, and has been
from the start.

